# Partial Molar Pregnancy - Baby lost 13w2d



## Biotechick829

This past weekend was the most heartbreaking days of my life. After seeing our little one bounce about the ultrasound screen and have a strong heartbeat, I was diagnosed with having a partial molar pregnancy and that the baby wouldn't survive.

On Sunday morning I underwent a D&E. Sunday and Monday I was pretty strong, but since yesterday I've been a mess. I'm trying not to break down in tears as I write this since I'm at work, but it's so hard to keep them back.

This was our first pregnancy -- we lost our baby. :cry: The extra slap in the face is that since this was a partial molar pregnancy and my HCG levels were so high (562,000 pre D&E), I have to be monitored for months, worry about the slim chance of cancer, and we won't be allowed to TTC again for 4-12 months.:cry:

One of my close girlfriends posted on Facebook this morning "Being a mom is the best thing in the world." I don't think she understands how much reading something like that just tares me a part:cry::cry:


----------



## rachieroo

Hey hun sorry for your news, I also had a pmp last July, there is a thread on here for ladies who have experienced molar and pm pregnancies... the ladies there are fantastic and so supportive. Here is the link, if you dont feel like using it thats fine but it is helpful. Just remember to take it easy and be kind to yourself bug hugs!! https://www.babyandbump.com/general/422946-molar-partial-molar-pregnancy-support-group.html
xx


----------



## keepholdingon

:hugs:


----------



## Clo

*massive hugs hun* I also had a pmp, which we only discovered after his heart stopped beating at 23 weeks.

The shock of finding out it is a pmp is awful...but follow up goes by quicker than u would think.

I now have a 13 month old rainbow, so there is hope xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry for your loss, it is devastating. :cry::cry: We all understand what you are going through and the pain is terrible and yes seeing pregnant women and reading something like that on Facebook hurts so much, your feelings are completely normal.. We are all here for you anytime.
So deeply sorry ..Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

